# Busy time in France?



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi whens the busiest time in france, all of August and September or a bit less?

We want to nip over for a quick 2 weeks and and can only go late July, August and early September I would like to go in the quietest bit if possible, if there is one.

olley


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Sept is fine. We are going next, last week of AUg and first week of Sept.
From July until nearly end of Aug, coast road in the south is choc o blocko as is the big supermarkets.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

we were on the s/west coast 2 weeks a go and were told the best time was the start of september, hot days warm sea most places open


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Thanks guys, looks like its last week in August and the first in September, now to find a site, must be close to the beach, shops and nightlife. any suggestions gratefully received.

Olley


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

What type of nightlife :?:


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

We found a very nice campsite just off the motorway at St Jean de Luz on our way down to Spain last time. Beautiful little town and fishing port plus you have Biarritz next door and the Alps the other way.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

olley said:


> Thanks guys, looks like its last week in August and the first in September, now to find a site, must be close to the beach, shops and nightlife. any suggestions gratefully received.
> 
> Olley


Well I am going to give Bognor Mikes site he found for a couple of days near Ramatullie ???? (Near St. Trop). The other site I will go to I love but not near beach. I will dig out his post and put link in.

Yer Tiz...Boggys Link  halfway down page

Another one which is 4 stars and a bit pricey is Le Soleil - Argeles sur mer

Lovely site..and one of four belonging to this company - link is Click Here

but I can only get the main page open this morning. I do have the brochure I can scan and send to u if required.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pusser thanks for that, boggys site sounds good if we where on our own, but 19 yearold daughter and boyfriend will be with us, so bar ect. is essential, the other link looks just great, I have had a look and they have spaces.

Got get ready for a wedding now (not mine) :lol: 

Thanks Olley


----------



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

*As Topic*

Good Day All

September October are generally good times to go to (F). End of July OK with care to get on site or Aire early pm....or in a popular place say Brittany at sea side then go for a mid morning pitch grab!!

Ken......with Wanderwagon3


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

olley said:


> Hi Pusser thanks for that, boggys site sounds good if we where on our own, but 19 yearold daughter and boyfriend will be with us, so bar ect. is essential, the other link looks just great, I have had a look and they have spaces.
> 
> Got get ready for a wedding now (not mine) :lol:
> 
> Thanks Olley


No prob of course. There are some pix in Pussers nest I think and some info somewhere in Pussers trip to France last year.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi trying to book Cala-gogo from the link that pusser gave me, I have emailed but they emailed back and said book over the net, I am reluctant to do this incase we get there and they "oh didn't realise you where that big" 

Tried phoning but keep getting number unobtainable tone.
France is 33 their no. is 046881 1448 do I have to drop some of these numbers when dialing? helpppppppppppp

Olley


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi have just emailed them this Using Google translation:

Bonjour je voudrais réserver un lancement pour samedi les 26 d'août au samedi les 9 de septembre. pour 4 personnes. Notre motorhome américain est de 9 mètres de long et de 3 mètres de haut. Est-ce que ce serait un problème ? Respect Ian Voller 

My original is:
Hi I would like to book a pitch for Saturday the 26 of august to saturday the 9 of september. for 4 people. Our American motorhome is 9 metres long and 3 metres high. Would this be a problem? 
Regards Ian Voller

The Google version appears from my limited french to make sense, anybody confirm this?


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Bummer just recieved this:

bonjour, désolé nous ne prenons pas de caravane ou motorhome de plus de 6m50 salutations

Which I think means NO!  

Have to keep looking

Olley


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

olley said:


> Tried phoning but keep getting number unobtainable tone.
> France is 33 their no. is 046881 1448 do I have to drop some of these numbers when dialing? helpppppppppppp
> Olley


Hi Olley

If it is like the UK you will need to drop the zero


----------

